# New camera



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That first picture is awesome!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow...Stunning shots. I can't believe you got them on your first trip out with the new camera. It takes a great shot.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, great pictures


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the first shot!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Double, triple WOW.....that first pic is simply stunning. More, more...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Great shots as always Rik. :dblthumb2 I think you could get master pieces with an old "brownie" camera. :appl:
Speaking of old, is your "old" camera looking for a new home, I do "Camera Rescue" on the side.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, wow, just gorgeous!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's hoping you really want to share your "practice" shots with us while you are "learning" to use that new camera! I know nothing about photography, but I know you know how to use light. Wonderful shots . . .


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

New Camera by rik...I was all a twitter just seeing that...

You take such fantastic pic's, I couldn't imagine You ever needing a new camera...But Wow! I just love Your shots!! 

What type of camera did you get? I'm anxiously awaiting more of you shots...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that first pic is just superb Rik, come on..............show us some more !!!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Beautiful pics. 

What kind of camera?


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!!! What type of camera is it??


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

great pictures! I especially love the first one.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Just stunning Rik! Bey you are excited your new camera has arrived, look forward to your photos.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

Your pictures are awesome very nice detail and such an awesome goldie... keep on taking them... Claire


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wow Rik..... wonderful.....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The light in the pictures is suffuse and beautiful


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Love the pictures! Love the lighting on the second one too. :yes:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I love the lighting in the second photo. One is incredible!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you  I used the Nikon d2x with the Nikkor 70 200 vr.



AmbikaGR said:


> Great shots as always Rik. :dblthumb2 I think you could get master pieces with an old "brownie" camera. :appl:
> Speaking of old, is your "old" camera looking for a new home, I do "Camera Rescue" on the side.


I was intending selling my d200 but my wife wants it. : A late christmas present for her 



DaMama said:


> Here's hoping you really want to share your "practice" shots with us while you are "learning" to use that new camera! I know nothing about photography, but I know you know how to use light. Wonderful shots . . .


Thank you. Light is so important. Look at this photo. I saw it on an exposition this year (no it was 2008) in London. If you are talking about light, this one is inspiring.
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit-us/whats...s/wpy/photo.do?photo=2428&category=50&group=1




davebeech said:


> that first pic is just superb Rik, come on..............show us some more !!!


I will Dave, but I'm waiting for your photos off the great event yesterday :curtain:


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I LOVE the top 2 very nicely shot. My favorite is the one with the sun just kissing the outline of Paco. Very nice and well composed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a photo I love taken by Sarah K Andrew. I love this one for some reason.
http://www.rockandracehorses.com/portfolio.html


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

peeps said:


> I LOVE the top 2 very nicely shot. My favorite is the one with the sun just kissing the outline of Paco. Very nice and well composed.


Thank you Peeps.




Kimm said:


> There is a photo I love taken by Sarah K Andrew. I love this one for some reason.
> http://www.rockandracehorses.com/portfolio.html


Hi Kimm,

I see all her (beautiful) photos but I think I know wich photo(s) you mean. These photos are made with back light but she also used a tele lens. That is giving a atmosphieric perspecive. Painters, in the early days used it very often.
http://www.cartage.org.lb/en/themes...dioChalkboard/AtmosphericPers/Atmospheric.htm

I used it here. (Paco is one of my favorite objects but landscape and wild life photography is my real hobby)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

That first landscape shot is just breath taking. WOW!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I love them both! I've come to appreciate photography more and more. I just wish I would take the time to give it a try. I was tempted to sign up for a class recently. I need to get my camera fixed. It won't cost much at all. I've just been lazy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love yr pictures!.
Beautiful as always!.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the London exposition link. That's a truly amazing piece of photographic work. 

Your landscape photos are breathtaking! I don't think "hobby" adequately describes your photography. Passion, gift, talent, avocation . . . could use a wordsmith here, but "hobby" doesn't describe it. However you choose to describe it, I hope you keep persuing it, and, by all means, sharing it with us!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Simply amazing!!! So beautiful, please give us more. = ) So what camera is it?


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of your beautiful Paco


----------



## Olliver (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful dog


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here ye go Rik, here's a few I've already posted, the cropped pic of Tom running up the bank came out ok, considering low light and approx 1000 iso


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont think you need a manual.. those are great!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic pics Rik and Dave!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I was tempted to sign up for a class recently. I need to get my camera fixed. It won't cost much at all. I've just been lazy.


On the internet you can find almost everything you want to know about photography. I saw the photo in your last thread. Beautiful, so don't be lazy and let that fuji s5100 fixed  so we can enjoy your photos.




DaMama said:


> Thanks for the London exposition link. That's a truly amazing piece of photographic work.
> 
> Your landscape photos are breathtaking! I don't think "hobby" adequately describes your photography. Passion, gift, talent, avocation . . . could use a wordsmith here, but "hobby" doesn't describe it. However you choose to describe it, I hope you keep persuing it, and, by all means, sharing it with us!


Thank you DaMama, ofcourse I will share my pictures with you !



LucyD said:


> Simply amazing!!! So beautiful, please give us more. = ) So what camera is it?


It is the Nikon d2x with the Nikkor 70 200 2.8 vr.




davebeech said:


> here ye go Rik, here's a few I've already posted, the cropped pic of Tom running up the bank came out ok, considering low light and approx 1000 iso


Stunning Dave. I think nothing can beat the d90 on high iso at this moment. Tom is a beautiful subject.!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, part of my problem is I'm a visual learner and have to "see" or be "shown" how to do things. Not read about them. I dislike that about myself, but there is not much I can do about it. Your photography is just stunning!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Oh, part of my problem is I'm a visual learner and have to "see" or be "shown" how to do things. Not read about them. I dislike that about myself, but there is not much I can do about it. Your photography is just stunning!


Kimm that is not a problem. Use the strength of this forum. Read and some of us will make it visual to you if you have any questions. The technical part of photography is not that difficult.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You should have seen me the day one of our grad students was giving me a lesson on lenses. He made his own for his Rebel. It was incredible!


----------

